# Russians rescue hostages and take out terrorists in Gronzy.



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 9, 2018)

Ramzan Kadyrov personally commands rescue of Orthodox hostages in a church in Gronzy | The Vineyard of the Saker


----------



## Gunz (Jun 9, 2018)

I love dead terrorist bods on display.


----------



## CDG (Jun 10, 2018)

@Eagle 92-94, you've been posting quite a few links lately. That's all well and good, but we expect commentary along with them. This isn't a news conglomeration site.


----------

